# Anyone with OCD - Pure O ?



## GlamorousGal (Nov 10, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone here was suffering from OCD or Pure O (Pure O is OCD but without the compulsive part, you get obsessive intrusive thoughts )

I have Pure O so just wanted to see if there was anyone else going through this and how you deal with it?


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

I most likely have this too. I ruminate and obsess constantly in my head, but I don't have physical compulsions. 

How do I deal with it? I don't know. I have to follow arguments in my mind towards some sort of "conclusion", but then the same argument starts the very next day.


----------



## GlamorousGal (Nov 10, 2011)

LainToWired said:


> I most likely have this too. I ruminate and obsess constantly in my head, but I don't have physical compulsions.
> 
> How do I deal with it? I don't know. I have to follow arguments in my mind towards some sort of "conclusion", but then the same argument starts the very next day.


Same here. I have the thoughts only.. it's still painful stuff..


So do you find anything at all helps?


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

GlamorousGal said:


> Same here. I have the thoughts only.. it's still painful stuff..
> 
> 
> So do you find anything at all helps?


There are some thoughts I can shut up quite easily. Like intrusive thoughts about harm coming to family members... those only last for a few minutes at a time usually. I tell myself that it's unlikely, maybe I have a fatalistic attitude which lets me endure those thoughts.

I have other more ruminatory obsessions which tend to last for hours upon end and repeat almost every day - obsessions with going crazy, obsessions with the supernatural... Once they take control, I can't stop. Makes me think that these more extreme thoughts are down to a different problem.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Medication, CBT, yoga, meditation, exercise, healthy eating, herbal teas, positive thinking, hobbies. Literally doing things that release stress.


----------



## GlamorousGal (Nov 10, 2011)

LainToWired said:


> There are some thoughts I can shut up quite easily. Like intrusive thoughts about harm coming to family members... those only last for a few minutes at a time usually. I tell myself that it's unlikely, maybe I have a fatalistic attitude which lets me endure those thoughts.
> 
> I have other more ruminatory obsessions which tend to last for hours upon end and repeat almost every day - obsessions with going crazy, obsessions with the supernatural... Once they take control, I can't stop. Makes me think that these more extreme thoughts are down to a different problem.


Ditto. One time my dad came home 20 min late I thought he got into a car accident and was freaking out :roll

I also have the obsession with going crazy, it REALLY messes with your mind no?


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

GlamorousGal said:


> Ditto. One time my dad came home 20 min late I thought he got into a car accident and was freaking out :roll
> 
> I also have the obsession with going crazy, it REALLY messes with your mind no?


I know... If everything seems to be ok, I won't panic. If something seems wrong, I will freak out terribly and do nothing but worry about my family.

It does. I've had that obsession for almost a year now. I might as well be completely crazy anyway, because I've obsessed about it well beyond the point of reason. Self-fulfilling prophecy, much. Though it's the reason I sought help in the first place, I think. I didn't even know I was ill in the head until the depths of OCD brought me to obsess over it.


----------



## GlamorousGal (Nov 10, 2011)

LainToWired said:


> I know... If everything seems to be ok, I won't panic. If something seems wrong, I will freak out terribly and do nothing but worry about my family.
> 
> It does. I've had that obsession for almost a year now. I might as well be completely crazy anyway, because I've obsessed about it well beyond the point of reason. Self-fulfilling prophecy, much. Though it's the reason I sought help in the first place, I think. I didn't even know I was ill in the head until the depths of OCD brought me to obsess over it.


We're just super sensitive people who just have to suck it up and deal with it I guess :roll


----------



## MrBik (Nov 9, 2011)

My bro has a lot of O and a bit of C, he's found a great relief in medication (effexor I think)
And in meditation, mindfulness CBT type stuff. He went from being a constant train wreck to having just completed his PhD. 
You don't have to just 'suck it up', it can be managed with treatment.


----------



## precious007 (Jan 12, 2009)

I do have OCD (pure O)

Never told my doctor because I wasn't realizing what's going on with me at that time, back 4 years ago, I was also compulsive at that time doing rituals of all sorts. 

Now I'm all left with the obsessions that are quite annoying. 

Yesterday a police man came to my door and I freaked out like ****, not that I would do something illegal but all these thoughts came to my mind that I might get arrested or something and so on. (useless worries I know)

I also have thoughts of family members dying not harming them actually but I do get thoughts of harming other people.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I might have it but I don't want to diagnose myself. I have had thoughts about hurting people or being afraid of being a schizophrenic, murderer, molestor all the most horrible things you can think of. I would have never admitted to these things a year ago but now that I know it is anxiety and not me, I feel more secure admitting these things on a public forum. I'm always trying to separate myself from these things. I know the thoughts are not me or my personality but sometimes I wonder if they are and that scares me to death.


----------



## GlamorousGal (Nov 10, 2011)

meepie said:


> I might have it but I don't want to diagnose myself. I have had thoughts about hurting people or being afraid of being a schizophrenic, murderer, molestor all the most horrible things you can think of. I would have never admitted to these things a year ago but now that I know it is anxiety and not me, I feel more secure admitting these things on a public forum. I'm always trying to separate myself from these things. I know the thoughts are not me or my personality but sometimes I wonder if they are and that scares me to death.


EXACTLY LIKE ME. 
Don't worry, we'll get through this..
Are you on any medication or getting any therapy?


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm not gonna say that I have this, but I do have very disturbing intrusive thoughts that simply won't stop. My most recent one is going to a food place & them putting razor blades inside the food.

I told my therapist of a past intrusive thought that I kept having of cutting off my cat's nose, it was really disturbing to me, but he kinda just laughed at it. So yeah - no Pure O diagnosis for me yet.


----------



## hmacdona (Oct 21, 2011)

I have actually never heard of pure O but this definitely describes me. I really don't want another label though :b

I can have the most banal thoughts like.... "je te manque or tu me manques" over and over for like....10 minutes. (I know the answer but I can't let it go)

Then I'll just have thoughts pop into my head randomly where I am trying to hurt someone or that someone is after me...or that my mom has cancer. 

It's like having a really really crazy song stuck in your head forever and ever. 

Sometimes I just laugh at how crazy and weird I can be.


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

I get symptoms of OCD when I'm under a lot of stress, especially intrusive thoughts, but I've never been diagnosed. Then again, I'm still seeing a psychiatrist who seems hesitant to diagnose me with "real" disorders...he barely admitted I'm bipolar and he never even addresses my social anxiety.


----------



## Mimi Grey (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi, i feel kind of bad troubling others with my hurt i am so frustrated and confused. Recentlystumble upon a tv show called Diagnosmy never have i seen it before or after. The girl on the episode was talking about how she got "depress and sick" and nobody knew what was wrong and eventually diagnose her with PureO. As she described how she felt scared almost all the time, and her mind wonder off to horrible trategys thar could happen and suffer just by thinking about it I saw myself. It was like she could describe how i felt better than me. I went inline and found a test and it came back with a recomendation to find a doctor. I got "happy" or maybe the word is releave. (Sorry for any typos) Because it never occured to me before i could be sick, i just thought i was a very deamatic and exagerated it all. I was actually goin to a therapy for the last 10 month for panic attacks as i felt tremors always and horrible panic atttacks and atarted having terrible nigthmares. It really did not help, it just gave me some tools to handle myself when i felt the attack coming on. I was still scared and depress. After the show my family who has been extremly supportive and truthfully i was getting so bad they where freaking out and they all want me to get better. Found a Phsicatris im almost certain that is spell wrong sorry english is not my first language. He prescribe two drugs and i was kind of scared to take them but i did. in month i could do stuff i could not do before like deive when the sun is going down and not worri about how as the night set the war or the tragedy will come. I could use a knife again with no stress, i could go to sleep without leaving the house ready with shoes on the door car keys ready a d cash in case we had to run out in an emergency. And felt strong and happy determined... And decided to read more about ocd and got confused. I see myself and many descrptions but their two things thta pop up thta i have never experienced. I never thought i was gay or wanted to have aex with a damily memeber. Could the doctor be wrong could i not have pure o and have something else? I stop talking the pills because i got confused and i got really bad again almost none functional. Are those two thaught like a requirement for me to have pure o? Or is it different for some people?


----------



## bouddica (Dec 8, 2015)

I have OCD, complete with the C. It's really frustrating, especially when I tried going places. It would take me ages to get out the door because I had to check on things multiple times. And when I finally got out the door, it took me forever just to get the door locked and leave. I also couldn't step on cracks on sidewalks or tiled floors. It always got worse when I was stressed too. Doing martial arts is also something that would help me reduce stress (and along with it my anxiety symptoms), but my depression made it hard to get up and train a lot of the time. Two years ago, I started taking medication (Zoloft) more for social anxiety, but it really helped my depression and OCD as well.


----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd (Nov 2, 2015)

GlamorousGal said:


> I was wondering if anyone here was suffering from OCD or Pure O (Pure O is OCD but without the compulsive part, you get obsessive intrusive thoughts )
> 
> I have Pure O so just wanted to see if there was anyone else going through this and how you deal with it?


Yes, I used to have, or still do, OCD. My crisis used to happen with more frequency two years ago, but with my treatment I got a lot better. I still have something inside. I used to check out the doors at my house like 1000 times before I went to bed, to see if my family and I were safe to sleep and to make sure that no one would enter our house while we were sleeping.

I used to wash my hands a lot also. If I pick anything that I thought it was dirty, or something like that, I immediately washed my hands. But with time and mostly because I'm always occupying my mind with something, and with the pills I took, I got better. But from time to time, when I have some anxiety crisis and everything I ever had returns, I still do this, but with less frequency than before. I just have to occupy my mind with anything at my reach, otherwise, all my thoughts and feelings will return, and that would be extremely painful for me.


----------



## th14 (Jul 28, 2014)

Yes, biologically speaking it's caused by excess glutamate spikes which can be caused by a number of things (chronic stress and a dysregulated hpa axis being a major cause). Meditation will help, making sure you get enough magnesium will help, as will increasing serotonin artificially via supplements/drugs (at least in the short term), intense (interval) exercise and stress reduction will help, and learning to not react to your thoughts will help. The last one ties in with mindful meditation and basically the point is to be aware of but disregard/pay no attention to your thoughts (which in reality mean literally nothing). Think of them like a crazy homeless person rambling at you, you're going to notice what he says but you're not going pay any attention or take him seriously, are you?


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Used to have this but for the most part it's gone. For me it was basically negative visual images that would pop into my head. I cannot repeat any of the things that I thought. They were scary at times. 
I would have to say that the main theme was harm to others. They would definitely upset me since I am not the type of person that wants others to be hurt.


----------

